# [Eilig] Text eines im Iframe geladenen HTML skalieren oder andere Newstickerart



## DerMuedeJoe (11. April 2005)

Bin gerade dabei einen an einem Iframe herum zu basteln.
In diesem Iframe soll eine Webseite, welche es auch in gross geben soll angezeigt werden.
Aus reiner Faulheit soll hier ein und die selbe HTML/PHP Seite genutzt werden.
Nur das die grosse Seite über eine Angabe im Iframe mit einer kleineren Schriftgröße geladen wird.

Gibt es dafür eine Möglichkeit? Also das man bei den Tags des Iframes irgendwie definiert, dass das zu ladende HTML die Schriftgröße 8 haben soll, statt wie im original 12.


Ansonsten noch eine Frage. Was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten eine vorhandene HTML Seite als Newsticker (ohne Flash) in den Footer einer Seite zu integrieren?
Dachte da an eine Art Bannerrotation, nur eben mit Text statt mit Bildern.

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## Gumbo (11. April 2005)

Nein, die Schriftgröße müsste schon in dem einzubindenden Dokument definiert sein.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit, Dokumente in ein bestehendes Dokument einzubinden, wäre dies serverseitig zu machen, z. B. mit PHP.


----------



## DerMuedeJoe (11. April 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine weitere Möglichkeit, Dokumente in ein bestehendes Dokument einzubinden, wäre dies serverseitig zu machen, z. B. mit PHP.



Und wie soll ich das angehen?


----------



## Gumbo (11. April 2005)

Beispielsweise mithilfe der include()-Funktion.


----------

